# Sperm Sharing



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Hiya,

I'm sure I heard on here that Bourn Hall do sperm sharing...is this right?

This could be our only hope now

Love

Vicki x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Vicki

I had a txt from a friend who was telling me about this

Am not sure of all the ins and outs of it

Will see if i can see if she has any more information if u wish

 love Emxx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Thanks em!!!


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Vicki

My friend works til about 11pm tonight but will try and chat to her and get back to you tomorrow

My dh was thinking of this but hes borderline for doin ICSI, so they wouldnt accept us

Love Emxx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Thing is...is this just in the pipeline at the moment or has this scheme started already?


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi Vicki
sorry to hear your clinic wont let you egg share again   ...always another clinic though eh......

Just wanted to say that is really interesting (sperm share) and such a good idea, hopefully it will cotton on and everywhere will offer it soon.


Nic


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Hi Vicky

I think the Bourn Hall sperm sharing scheme is up and running. There has been a few mentions of it on various threads on the donor sperm board.

There's this article too which might shed some light. https://secure.reuters.co.uk/news/articlenews.aspx?type=healthNews&storyID=2006-09-14T125003Z_01_L14166614_RTRIDST_0_HEALTH-SPERM-DC.XML&pageNumber=1&imageid=&cap=&sz=13&WTModLoc=NewsArt-C1-ArticlePage1

Hope this helps hun 

Lou
X

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that Fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external website links


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Wooohooo Hallelujah..There is a god!  

Bourn Hall's sperm scheme is up and running so we're definitely going to be looking into it.

Basically it'll be starting from square one again, AND the other good thing...unlike a womans age limit of 35 for eggs, it's 45 for sperm...so DH has few years in him left    

Hmmmm...I wonder if there will be much call for a 6ft 4in male with hazel eyes and dark hair  

I'm going to get him on those vits again...poor bloke is going to be rattling by the time I've finished with him  

Vicki x


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Well as someone that uses donor spem - 6'4", dark hair & hazel eyes would suit me fine  

Glad you can see a way forward hun - take time to think about it though as a sperm donor can create 10 families - a bit different to our donation as egg donors. Don't want to take the wind out of your sails but just want you to be sure about what you decide to do    

Lou
XX


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Hiya lou,

Yep...we've discussed the 10 families bit and we're ok with it, he said that even if we don't have one ourselves he'll be happy if there is a genetic link of his out there.

Vicki x


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Vicki, have PM'd you honey - so glad to hear you sounding so positive


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Vicki hun

Iam sooo pleased to hear everything starting to look forward for u hun just what u deserve.Bourne hall also has a gud sucess rates and is a lovely clinic as wen i watch the ivf programmes i watched the full seris of bourne hall clinic is lovely and so are staff by the looks of things. From one good clinic to another,what more can u ask for.
Gooodluck keep us posted wont ye!

Love kelly


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Course I'll keep you posted hunny...as I say it ain't over till the fat lady sings. Leigh has been told his sperm is excellent...it's just knowing whether it's good enough to share.


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

I knew you would have Vicky - was just playing devils advocate. Hope you don't mind it's only coz I care  

Lou
XX


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

I know aweeze hunny...thats what friends do   Tell it as it is   and it's appreciated


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Vicky good luck with this hun, really hope you get your turn soon.
xxxxx


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

Hello  

I'm sorry to gatecrash your thread, but i wondered if anyone would be willing to write an article on donating Sperm for a free/reduced cost cycle of IVF for infertile world?  I know i certainly hadn't heard of it until Tony mentioned it and i saw MrsRedcap signature...  so being able to provide some more info for everyone on this would be great.  

If anyone is interested can you Pm me?

Much appreciated 

Bekie


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

Sorry to butt in girlies, can anyone tell me if any other clinic than bourne hall does this scheme.
Also does anyone know if it would be possible for a relative of mine to donate his sperm (as hubby has none) then for me and dh to have a reduced cycle (we are on the waiting list for a donor as we wouldnt want to use anyone we know) but the relative would be more than willing to donate to someone else, i hope this makes sense to some of you hubby looked at me like i was barking mad when i tried to explain to him my idea!    would apreciate as much info as possible as im running out of options thanks luv jo xxx
ps. all my cycles have been egg share! xx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

CARE are going to be starting a sperm share scheme.

I don't know a lot about it actually as I'm looking into myself for info...The info I've had from Bourn Hall is very scant and doesn't explain much at all.

I don't know when CARE are starting it so I don't know whether they'd allow your relative to donate sperm to you for a reduced cost cycle.

Have a read of this article:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/pages/live/articles/health/healthmain.html?in_article_id=414690&in_page_id=1774&in_a_source=

Love

Vicki x

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that Fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet websites.


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

Thanks vicky for your reply     i found the info very interesting! luv jo xxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya girls

JUst to let you know that i am going to be starting a new chat thread for the sperm sharing, so that everyone interested can get together a gossip

If my Dh swimmers were better we would look into doing the sperm share as Bourn isnt very far away from us

Wishing u the very best of luck whatever you decide

Best wishes

Emxx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

That'd be excellent Em!!


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Ladies

Here is a link to the sperm sharing chat thread

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=73773.0

Happy Chatting

love Emxx


----------

